# Car Warriors! :D



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Some love for the Lemans guys! Speed channels "Car Warriors" is new wednesday night and theyre building 2 custom 1967 LeMans. Saw the previews and I cant wait to see them. arty:

Just thought I'd let you guys know. Interested to see what engines they go with also...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I just hope they don't F*** them up and put Dubs and all that other crap on them, would like to see an oldschool 70's-80' street rod theme. I'll set my DVR tonight. And PLEASE do not put Chevy motors in a PONTIAC Mr. Edelbrock, Hopefully Butler will supply them with some Pontiac power, maybe a blown 505 like Eric's.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

From what I saw in previews they look tasteful but modern hot rod look. 1 was a 2 tone, gto hood and grey tq thrust looking wheels.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hot_Rod said:


> From what I saw in previews they look tasteful but modern hot rod look. 1 was a 2 tone, gto hood and grey tq thrust looking wheels.


No Foose wheels, please.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

And hopefully they don't "redesign" any major body parts, Doesn't look like it in the previews but ya never know.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

can see one here...took me 72 hrs to get my dash bezels off...:confused Looks like they used the High beam headlight cups as CAI's, been kicking that around with my car, but i want a mesh that will mimic a headlight or an old grille insert from a 67 domed and cut to fit the bezels.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm already "steeling" myself to see both cars get defiled... but hoping that I'll be pleasantly surprised.

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Some close minded folks here! :lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not closed minded, I just know what I like and what I don't like and expect to have the freedom of choice to make up my own mind about that. 

An example of 'closed mindedness' would be if I were to start ragging on and complaining about people whose tastes were different from mine, accusing them of being somehow "deficient" just because they didn't agree with me.  Aren't I usually the guy who says, "It's your money, do what you want with your car."?

See the difference?

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I bet the only Pontiac engine you will see are the ones they pull out of the cars in the engine removal phase.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

:cheers Yeah I suppose so.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

I am interested but I am sad. I does not has cable and therefore will not get to watch this show. 


But I am happy that they are doing a show about old Pontiacs. Each time they do something like this it helps to re-energize interest in these great cars. They have done shows for the past several years with GTO's and other Pontiacs that the finished product wasn't my taste necessarily but it's always nice to get them out there in front of todays hot rodders, todays enthusiasts. That's what helps keep the interest up and keeps getting previously rotting cars back on the road. 

Whatever it takes to save a few more of these cars from the crusher I am ALL IN. 

:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I bet the only Pontiac engine you will see are the ones they pull out of the cars in the engine removal phase.


Hoping you're wrong, but I wouldn't put any money on that being the case... 

Bear


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Has anyone seen this show before? The teams have a pile of prepared parts to choose from and the cars are built as fast as they can. Then they are judged on looks and performance. I don't really think they are going to take the time to please anyone on this forum. I can see SBC in both cars to make it easy for both teams to work on them. Why do you think they chose a couple of Lemans to tear apart? Too many people would raise cain if they tore up some real GTO's! And yes, Chip Foose is one of the judges, so I am pretty sure they are going to use his wheels. I feel sorry for the cars on shows like that, as I heard that most are crushed because they can't sell them due to insurance reasons. Just my $0.02

BTW, I did set my DVR to record it, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I really doubt they spend the $ and then destroy them. That be $ wasted... Those builds arent cheap.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> I bet the only Pontiac engine you will see are the ones they pull out of the cars in the engine removal phase.


You were on the $... Ponchos came out, 383's went in.

Sorry fellas...


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

So the goal was custom. The result was 80's hot rod. I imagine the one that won was because it was complete but I would think dangerous to drive would trump most anything. Both came out ok. I loved the extremely NON technical technical talk.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

bet you could put together 8 guys from here that woulda smoked both those cars .....and built a Pontiac motor on the side so as not to defame it. 

Really the so called experts did not know that chevy motor mounts were different??


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Really the so called experts did not know that chevy motor mounts were different??


LOL ---- Yeah, I was wondering about that myself. And they awarded the win to a car that wasn't really drivable? "What's that wadded up and wrapped around my right front tire? Oh, it's just the fender ---- we don't need that."

But the stereo worked.... yeah, that's the most important part of any car - you bet.

That's how you can tell they've got chebby motors in them without raising the hood --- the stereo covers up the sound of the engine.... :rofl:

Ya know? It WOULD be fun to field a team from here! :cheers


Bear


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

I had to rewind to verify, but I think one of those guys called his car a Mazda. They were definitly out of their comfort zone.

I read this post earlier in the week so I had a good laugh when they brought out the chevy motors. Someone has watched this show before!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I guess they need to stick with chevy cars or do other muscle cars right as they were meant to be.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

seems to me they had 72 Hrs last year, and also it was a local team against the pros, not two local teams with pro help, and the guy hosting was one of three judges and not the host....musta chopped their buget...that would explain the Chevy motors....:rofl:.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

watched this and both cars came out nice - wish I had these guys around when I started my 4 year resto- would of been done in 07


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

The other cars FOR SALE!  Proof they dont get destoyed at least. Woulda been ashame.

Pontiac : Le Mans Pontiac : Le Mans | eBay

IMO, Not a bad ride for the $$ and its a TV car. 1 of 1.


----------

